# INCRA Cabinet



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Router Table *

So, I went down to Moore, OK to pick up the extra bolts and washers that went with the INCRA router table I picked up last week on CL after work today, thought I'd pick up some cash on the way just in case. Good thing I did because he had the Kreg Precision Router Table Setup Bars, Kreg Feather-board, INCRA 12" Precision T-Ruler, Porter Cable 14 piece Forstner Bit set, 10' Clear hose, Jet Hose Clamps. the E. Emerson Clamp Guide Track Set of 3 and a Jorgenson 6" Wooden Hand Screw Clamp, all for $115….. not to bad.










On my way home from Moore I stopped by my local lumberyard and picked up my order of hard maple for my router table. I got 2 sheets of 1/2" Baltic Birch (5'x5'), 1 sheet of 1/4" Maple Ply, and almost a 50 board ft of S2S 4/4 hard maple.

*Is $2.66 a board/ft for hard maple a good price?



?

Click to expand...

?? FEEDBACK!!!*
































































*HOPEFULLY THE FINISHED PRODUCT WILL LOOK LIKE THIS!!!!*


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> So, I went down to Moore, OK to pick up the extra bolts and washers that went with the INCRA router table I picked up last week on CL after work today, thought I'd pick up some cash on the way just in case. Good thing I did because he had the Kreg Precision Router Table Setup Bars, Kreg Feather-board, INCRA 12" Precision T-Ruler, Porter Cable 14 piece Forstner Bit set, 10' Clear hose, Jet Hose Clamps. the E. Emerson Clamp Guide Track Set of 3 and a Jorgenson 6" Wooden Hand Screw Clamp, all for $115….. not to bad.
> 
> ...


Hard maple is more than $4 bf where I live. Looks like good score.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> So, I went down to Moore, OK to pick up the extra bolts and washers that went with the INCRA router table I picked up last week on CL after work today, thought I'd pick up some cash on the way just in case. Good thing I did because he had the Kreg Precision Router Table Setup Bars, Kreg Feather-board, INCRA 12" Precision T-Ruler, Porter Cable 14 piece Forstner Bit set, 10' Clear hose, Jet Hose Clamps. the E. Emerson Clamp Guide Track Set of 3 and a Jorgenson 6" Wooden Hand Screw Clamp, all for $115….. not to bad.
> 
> ...


you done good. the onlly thing I would recommend is to get that nice new wood up on some "stickers", and off of that cold concrete. oh, and just being curious, how much did the 1/2" sheet of Birch run ya? just wonderin


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> So, I went down to Moore, OK to pick up the extra bolts and washers that went with the INCRA router table I picked up last week on CL after work today, thought I'd pick up some cash on the way just in case. Good thing I did because he had the Kreg Precision Router Table Setup Bars, Kreg Feather-board, INCRA 12" Precision T-Ruler, Porter Cable 14 piece Forstner Bit set, 10' Clear hose, Jet Hose Clamps. the E. Emerson Clamp Guide Track Set of 3 and a Jorgenson 6" Wooden Hand Screw Clamp, all for $115….. not to bad.
> 
> ...


I just paid 2.25 /BF for Poplar, so yes, you got a good deal on the Maple.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> So, I went down to Moore, OK to pick up the extra bolts and washers that went with the INCRA router table I picked up last week on CL after work today, thought I'd pick up some cash on the way just in case. Good thing I did because he had the Kreg Precision Router Table Setup Bars, Kreg Feather-board, INCRA 12" Precision T-Ruler, Porter Cable 14 piece Forstner Bit set, 10' Clear hose, Jet Hose Clamps. the E. Emerson Clamp Guide Track Set of 3 and a Jorgenson 6" Wooden Hand Screw Clamp, all for $115….. not to bad.
> 
> ...


Lance, the maple was a good deal. The last time I bought any I paid $2.25 a foot for FAS grade maple. But it was rough so for dressed material this would be just about right for my area (Kentucky) where maple is readily available.

Good score on the tools too, by the way.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> So, I went down to Moore, OK to pick up the extra bolts and washers that went with the INCRA router table I picked up last week on CL after work today, thought I'd pick up some cash on the way just in case. Good thing I did because he had the Kreg Precision Router Table Setup Bars, Kreg Feather-board, INCRA 12" Precision T-Ruler, Porter Cable 14 piece Forstner Bit set, 10' Clear hose, Jet Hose Clamps. the E. Emerson Clamp Guide Track Set of 3 and a Jorgenson 6" Wooden Hand Screw Clamp, all for $115….. not to bad.
> 
> ...


Rodger, I paid $30 for a 5'x5' 1/2" sheetof birch and $34 for the 1/4" maple sheet.


----------



## venicewoodworker (Mar 15, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> So, I went down to Moore, OK to pick up the extra bolts and washers that went with the INCRA router table I picked up last week on CL after work today, thought I'd pick up some cash on the way just in case. Good thing I did because he had the Kreg Precision Router Table Setup Bars, Kreg Feather-board, INCRA 12" Precision T-Ruler, Porter Cable 14 piece Forstner Bit set, 10' Clear hose, Jet Hose Clamps. the E. Emerson Clamp Guide Track Set of 3 and a Jorgenson 6" Wooden Hand Screw Clamp, all for $115….. not to bad.
> 
> ...


I paid over $5 a bf for Hard Maple earlier this year here in FL. Great score. Nice router table.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> So, I went down to Moore, OK to pick up the extra bolts and washers that went with the INCRA router table I picked up last week on CL after work today, thought I'd pick up some cash on the way just in case. Good thing I did because he had the Kreg Precision Router Table Setup Bars, Kreg Feather-board, INCRA 12" Precision T-Ruler, Porter Cable 14 piece Forstner Bit set, 10' Clear hose, Jet Hose Clamps. the E. Emerson Clamp Guide Track Set of 3 and a Jorgenson 6" Wooden Hand Screw Clamp, all for $115….. not to bad.
> 
> ...


Yeah, good price for the maple.

That router table is gorgeous…looking forward to seeing your version of it.

Funny, it seems your purchasing pattern falls right in line with mine. I have the same PC forstner bit set and Incra T-rule, and I just received the Kreg setup bars a couple of weeks ago. All good stuff!


----------



## topherstrux (Jul 25, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> So, I went down to Moore, OK to pick up the extra bolts and washers that went with the INCRA router table I picked up last week on CL after work today, thought I'd pick up some cash on the way just in case. Good thing I did because he had the Kreg Precision Router Table Setup Bars, Kreg Feather-board, INCRA 12" Precision T-Ruler, Porter Cable 14 piece Forstner Bit set, 10' Clear hose, Jet Hose Clamps. the E. Emerson Clamp Guide Track Set of 3 and a Jorgenson 6" Wooden Hand Screw Clamp, all for $115….. not to bad.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing the finished product. Let the sawdust fly!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> So, I went down to Moore, OK to pick up the extra bolts and washers that went with the INCRA router table I picked up last week on CL after work today, thought I'd pick up some cash on the way just in case. Good thing I did because he had the Kreg Precision Router Table Setup Bars, Kreg Feather-board, INCRA 12" Precision T-Ruler, Porter Cable 14 piece Forstner Bit set, 10' Clear hose, Jet Hose Clamps. the E. Emerson Clamp Guide Track Set of 3 and a Jorgenson 6" Wooden Hand Screw Clamp, all for $115….. not to bad.
> 
> ...


Hey Lance,

The shop is coming along good, and you're getting some nice toys to play with. I think you found a bird nest on the ground with all the goodies you obscounded..lol. You're in the right ball park with the $$ for the wood. I pay about the same from my supplier….What's weird here, is that maple (hard or soft) is higher in cost than oak…Anytime you can get hardwoods for that price, you made out like a bandit…..keep puttin' that shop together, but don't worry, once you get set up, you'll be changing it around…trust me…I know…


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Router Table *

After a day and a half in the 108 degree heat I've come to the conclusion I need more tools/ the correct tool for the job!!! LOL

I had the hardest time gluing up the rail and stiles, I didn't have the correct glue brush, mine was to big, didn't have the correct clamps, I really need some Jet Parallel clamps, or a picture frame strap clamp with 90 degree elbows to help make it square. The most important thing I need next would be about 6 more 110V outlets!!!! I HAVE ONE in the whole garage!!!!!! OMG its sucks plugging in, taking out, plugging in, taking out, get the picture where all my time went today!!

The INCRA T-Ruler and Kreg Featherboard were very VERY useful today!!!!

I did pull some ROOKIE/Beginner mistakes today, measuring to the end of the wood, and not to the bottom of the dado of the Stile, comes up short every time just in case you didn't know.  I think some A&M AGGIE taught me how to measure I guess! lol I'm learning a lot on my first real woodworking project, experiencing first hand is probably the best way, hopefully I won't make the mistake again.

I did realize I need my miter station and out feed/assembly table done ASAP, I really could have used BOTH of those today!



















The Face Frame, just waiting to use the Pocket Hole Jig to assemble it. All 3 side pieces will slide into INCRA's aluminum legs, I cut a 1/2" rabbit on the ends of the stiles so once I flip over the Router Table everything should all just slide in!! HOPEFULLY!!! kind of scary I picked this kind of project for my first!


















I did finally get to a project my wife's been wanting me to do for almost a month, thanks to Pinterest.com my project list keeps growing, all that means is more TOOLS!! lol

!!!HAPPY WIFE HAPPY LIFE!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> After a day and a half in the 108 degree heat I've come to the conclusion I need more tools/ the correct tool for the job!!! LOL
> 
> ...


Get you a couple of power strips mounted in convenient locations to solve your lack of outlets. I like the switched ones and have never had problems with mine. Just make sure they are rated for the load you will be plugging in to them. Keep up the good work.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> After a day and a half in the 108 degree heat I've come to the conclusion I need more tools/ the correct tool for the job!!! LOL
> 
> ...


www.workshopcalc.com is a nice software program that creates a cutlist for raised panel doors. It is foolproof when you put in all the dimensions you need.
So many other tools come in handy and they will all come in time.


----------



## topherstrux (Jul 25, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> After a day and a half in the 108 degree heat I've come to the conclusion I need more tools/ the correct tool for the job!!! LOL
> 
> ...


Keep it up bud. A little blood SWEAT and tears will make it all more special.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> After a day and a half in the 108 degree heat I've come to the conclusion I need more tools/ the correct tool for the job!!! LOL
> 
> ...


everything is lookin good in my eyes. I would be very careful if you're running that dc on the same plug with a ts or planer, because of the large amp draw from each. you should look into adding a couple of 20amp circuts. even if you run the wire in conduit on the outside of the wall. it'd be better than just having one plug. I do feel your pain. the project seems to be coming along nicely tho.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> After a day and a half in the 108 degree heat I've come to the conclusion I need more tools/ the correct tool for the job!!! LOL
> 
> ...


Thanks GREG!

RODGER, I'm running only one machine at a time, then I turn on the dust collector to get the dust out of the machine/hose. I have plenty of room for more breakers in my box, I'm just waiting till it cools down to get in the attic and drill throw the top plates, I ran that 220V for my jointer a while back and about died up there, small spaces and heat don't mix well with me!

*What finish should I use?



?

Click to expand...

 Poly or Shellac? *

I was thinking to spray a nice layer of poly on the Maple stock and ply.


----------



## WoodJourneyMan (Jul 10, 2013)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> After a day and a half in the 108 degree heat I've come to the conclusion I need more tools/ the correct tool for the job!!! LOL
> 
> ...


WOW! It turned out very well. Especially for your first project. You have inspired me to do the same. One question… Did you make the plans up yourself or use an existing plan to build your router cabinet.

-Stu, The Wood JourneyMan


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> After a day and a half in the 108 degree heat I've come to the conclusion I need more tools/ the correct tool for the job!!! LOL
> 
> ...


WoodJourneyMan - I made the plans up as I went, so to answer your questions, there was no plans used to make this sorry, wish I would have made some for the amount of people who have asked.

Click here to see a short video of how it was built and check out my blog as well, those should help you! Good luck!


----------



## WoodJourneyMan (Jul 10, 2013)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> After a day and a half in the 108 degree heat I've come to the conclusion I need more tools/ the correct tool for the job!!! LOL
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Thank you very much for the quick response.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Router Table*

It's been 2 1/2 days of plugging and unplugging, sweating my A** off in the garage, and measuring twice cutting 3 times!! I'm learning though. I must have unassembled reassembled my router table 4 or 5 times today, it's funny how the thing I'm building is a tool I need to use to build the cabinet!!



















Once I had it unassembled I realized I could use it as an out feed table to cut my 5'x5' birch ply, worked out pretty good.




























Still working on the face frame. I'm also trying to figure out how to assemble to box and the drawer slides, I think I need to stain the outside and inside of the box with poly before I assemble the rest.

So far, I am really happy how everything is turning out, it's taking me a while but well worth it in the end.

I'm going to try and work on it during the week but we'll see how that turns out coming home from work!!


----------



## rusty2010 (May 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table*
> 
> It's been 2 1/2 days of plugging and unplugging, sweating my A** off in the garage, and measuring twice cutting 3 times!! I'm learning though. I must have unassembled reassembled my router table 4 or 5 times today, it's funny how the thing I'm building is a tool I need to use to build the cabinet!!
> 
> ...


looks ver well built. I like the adjustable metal legs. Do you have a dust collection system for the table top?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table*
> 
> It's been 2 1/2 days of plugging and unplugging, sweating my A** off in the garage, and measuring twice cutting 3 times!! I'm learning though. I must have unassembled reassembled my router table 4 or 5 times today, it's funny how the thing I'm building is a tool I need to use to build the cabinet!!
> 
> ...


Yes, I will be adding a dust collection port to my router box.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table*
> 
> It's been 2 1/2 days of plugging and unplugging, sweating my A** off in the garage, and measuring twice cutting 3 times!! I'm learning though. I must have unassembled reassembled my router table 4 or 5 times today, it's funny how the thing I'm building is a tool I need to use to build the cabinet!!
> 
> ...


you're surely doin a fine job. I can see you using this as an outfeed for the ts also…?? one thing, was the framework for this, and you were just enclosing it? Oh, and "Old Glory" looks grrrrrrrrrr8 back there.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table*
> 
> It's been 2 1/2 days of plugging and unplugging, sweating my A** off in the garage, and measuring twice cutting 3 times!! I'm learning though. I must have unassembled reassembled my router table 4 or 5 times today, it's funny how the thing I'm building is a tool I need to use to build the cabinet!!
> 
> ...


Roger, for the mean time I probably will use it for an outfeed, but it's a pain to take off every time, eventually I'll build one. Yeah, I used the INCRA aluminium frame that came with the router table, the frame has a 1/2" dado in it to accept plywood, or in this case maple!


----------



## DantheWoodworker (Jul 2, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table*
> 
> It's been 2 1/2 days of plugging and unplugging, sweating my A** off in the garage, and measuring twice cutting 3 times!! I'm learning though. I must have unassembled reassembled my router table 4 or 5 times today, it's funny how the thing I'm building is a tool I need to use to build the cabinet!!
> 
> ...


Very nice router table, I am almost done with mine.


----------



## dave_oh (Aug 24, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table*
> 
> It's been 2 1/2 days of plugging and unplugging, sweating my A** off in the garage, and measuring twice cutting 3 times!! I'm learning though. I must have unassembled reassembled my router table 4 or 5 times today, it's funny how the thing I'm building is a tool I need to use to build the cabinet!!
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## JeremyT (Oct 5, 2013)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table*
> 
> It's been 2 1/2 days of plugging and unplugging, sweating my A** off in the garage, and measuring twice cutting 3 times!! I'm learning though. I must have unassembled reassembled my router table 4 or 5 times today, it's funny how the thing I'm building is a tool I need to use to build the cabinet!!
> 
> ...


Hi Lance,
I recently acquired the same Incra table and want to enclose it.
I really like how yours turned out.
How did you end up attaching the router box to the frame?

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table*
> 
> It's been 2 1/2 days of plugging and unplugging, sweating my A** off in the garage, and measuring twice cutting 3 times!! I'm learning though. I must have unassembled reassembled my router table 4 or 5 times today, it's funny how the thing I'm building is a tool I need to use to build the cabinet!!
> 
> ...


Jeremy,

I used Kreg Pocket hole jig, I attached it to the table top, and to the front face frame. There is a small 3/4" gap in the back from the box to the back panel.

Good luck!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table*
> 
> It's been 2 1/2 days of plugging and unplugging, sweating my A** off in the garage, and measuring twice cutting 3 times!! I'm learning though. I must have unassembled reassembled my router table 4 or 5 times today, it's funny how the thing I'm building is a tool I need to use to build the cabinet!!
> 
> ...


This is definitely a wonderful addition to your shop and looks good too.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Router Table *

I finished up the face frame yesterday and today, I decided to change from 1" to 1.5" wide on the frame, I went with the smaller size originally because I thought I could get more drawer space. Making it bigger gives it the extra strength I think it needed.

Today I put 2 coats of Minwax Wipe on Poly (Glossy) to all my pieces. I'm actually thinking about putting straight poly in the box to reduce friction with the dust, we'll see how a couple coats of wipe on turns out first.

I bought the dust connector today, everything just keeps adding up on this project!! But I'm going to do it right the first time, I plan on keeping this router table for a LOOOOONNG TIME!

Out of the 50 BF of Maple stock I bought I'm sure WASTING a lot!!!  I'll be doing things different on my next project that's for sure!


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> I finished up the face frame yesterday and today, I decided to change from 1" to 1.5" wide on the frame, I went with the smaller size originally because I thought I could get more drawer space. Making it bigger gives it the extra strength I think it needed.
> 
> ...


looking good Lance. I think being wastefull is just part of it. Either that or i really suck at planning a project. Ive gotten a little better over time. Im looking forward to seeing the final product. Keep at it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> I finished up the face frame yesterday and today, I decided to change from 1" to 1.5" wide on the frame, I went with the smaller size originally because I thought I could get more drawer space. Making it bigger gives it the extra strength I think it needed.
> 
> ...


I think everyone doesn't like "wasting" wood, but, this whole woodworking thing is a lifelong learnin experience in my book. I was told by a good friend o mine; if you mess up a piece o wood, just git another un..  you/we will all get better in time.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> I finished up the face frame yesterday and today, I decided to change from 1" to 1.5" wide on the frame, I went with the smaller size originally because I thought I could get more drawer space. Making it bigger gives it the extra strength I think it needed.
> 
> ...


I know I've wasted my share of wood in the past, but over the years, I've learned to plan a little better. And by laying out the project on paper, then a rough draft, you can finalize the dimensions. I usually draw all my parts and sizes on a drafting board, so I can get pretty darn close as to how much lumber and materials I'll need to do the job, without a lot of wasted timber. Once you've figured out over-all dimensions, and giving a + or - for waste, you can get close….For me, drawing and planning is the key…Others have to work it out for themselves, and find out the solution for them…...Maybe that's where my drafting degee comes in handy..


----------



## thrak76 (Nov 14, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> I finished up the face frame yesterday and today, I decided to change from 1" to 1.5" wide on the frame, I went with the smaller size originally because I thought I could get more drawer space. Making it bigger gives it the extra strength I think it needed.
> 
> ...


FWIW, there is software out there that can help plan your cutlists, and minimize waste. There are free versions out there as well as paid versions. IME, the paid versions are a bit easier to manage and comprehend quickly.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Router Table *

My INCRA Wheel Kit and Shop Fox 13" full extension drawer slides came in Thursday so I dabbled in the shop installing the kit. I had to return the drawer slides because I think they were to short, so I went up to my lumberyard Friday to pick up some 16" Ferrari Slides for $5.82 pair, considering I paid $9.40 a pair for the 13" ones I think it ended up working out in the long run.

Well I've been working here and there throughout the last week mostly applying the wipe on Poly, not really getting much progress on the table until today. I put in a full day out in the shop working on the router table. I cut out the hole for the cored, drilled a hole for the outside cored to come inside the cabinet, installed the router box, installed all the runners for the drawer slides (Pain in the neck), and finally got 3 drawers installed. Through all of that I managed to go on a date with my wife to Outback, we had plans so there was no way around that! lol HAPPY WIFE HAPPY LIFE!!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> My INCRA Wheel Kit and Shop Fox 13" full extension drawer slides came in Thursday so I dabbled in the shop installing the kit. I had to return the drawer slides because I think they were to short, so I went up to my lumberyard Friday to pick up some 16" Ferrari Slides for $5.82 pair, considering I paid $9.40 a pair for the 13" ones I think it ended up working out in the long run.
> 
> Well I've been working here and there throughout the last week mostly applying the wipe on Poly, not really getting much progress on the table until today. I put in a full day out in the shop working on the router table. I cut out the hole for the cored, drilled a hole for the outside cored to come inside the cabinet, installed the router box, installed all the runners for the drawer slides (Pain in the neck), and finally got 3 drawers installed. Through all of that I managed to go on a date with my wife to Outback, we had plans so there was no way around that! lol HAPPY WIFE HAPPY LIFE!!


Very nice. I really like the wheels. Unforunately my shop is too small for even a rolling router table. Some day I need to build one into my TS. Until then I will have to keep pulling my router table out from under my workbench. Nice job, I like the overall concept.


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> My INCRA Wheel Kit and Shop Fox 13" full extension drawer slides came in Thursday so I dabbled in the shop installing the kit. I had to return the drawer slides because I think they were to short, so I went up to my lumberyard Friday to pick up some 16" Ferrari Slides for $5.82 pair, considering I paid $9.40 a pair for the 13" ones I think it ended up working out in the long run.
> 
> Well I've been working here and there throughout the last week mostly applying the wipe on Poly, not really getting much progress on the table until today. I put in a full day out in the shop working on the router table. I cut out the hole for the cored, drilled a hole for the outside cored to come inside the cabinet, installed the router box, installed all the runners for the drawer slides (Pain in the neck), and finally got 3 drawers installed. Through all of that I managed to go on a date with my wife to Outback, we had plans so there was no way around that! lol HAPPY WIFE HAPPY LIFE!!


Lance, your doing an excellent job. Looks like your not holding anything back, how much do you have invested in this? If i ever get around to making another one i will probably model it after yours.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> My INCRA Wheel Kit and Shop Fox 13" full extension drawer slides came in Thursday so I dabbled in the shop installing the kit. I had to return the drawer slides because I think they were to short, so I went up to my lumberyard Friday to pick up some 16" Ferrari Slides for $5.82 pair, considering I paid $9.40 a pair for the 13" ones I think it ended up working out in the long run.
> 
> Well I've been working here and there throughout the last week mostly applying the wipe on Poly, not really getting much progress on the table until today. I put in a full day out in the shop working on the router table. I cut out the hole for the cored, drilled a hole for the outside cored to come inside the cabinet, installed the router box, installed all the runners for the drawer slides (Pain in the neck), and finally got 3 drawers installed. Through all of that I managed to go on a date with my wife to Outback, we had plans so there was no way around that! lol HAPPY WIFE HAPPY LIFE!!


Randy, Thanks bud, I have more in it that I budgeted for. If you're going to do/build anything, do it right the first time. I'll have this router for a LONG time so I figured why skimp on anything.

INCRA combo #3 w/ INCRA II router lift and the Porter Cable 7518 - $600 on CL

The Project Build:

(2) 5'x5' 1/2" Baltic Birch - $60.00
(1) 4'x8' 1/4" Maple Ply (good on one side) - $34.00
(4) 4/4" Maple 7"x10' - $2.66 BF (he messed up on a cut so he gave me an extra board) 
(1) 4/4 Maple 4"x10' - $2.66 BF
(2) 3/4"x2"x8' pine - $8.00
INCRA Wheel kit - $49.95
5 pairs of 16" full extension Drawers - $30.00
Dust Connectors - $20.00
Kreg Screws - $5.00
Minwax wipe on poly and rags - $20.00
Clear cocking - $3.00
1/2" foam - $4.00

The thought of me running into the INCRA router table w/ lift and router on CL….......PRICELESS!!!!!

I'm roughly $330 into the project, but once its done it will be so worth the investment.

Out to the shop I go!


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> My INCRA Wheel Kit and Shop Fox 13" full extension drawer slides came in Thursday so I dabbled in the shop installing the kit. I had to return the drawer slides because I think they were to short, so I went up to my lumberyard Friday to pick up some 16" Ferrari Slides for $5.82 pair, considering I paid $9.40 a pair for the 13" ones I think it ended up working out in the long run.
> 
> Well I've been working here and there throughout the last week mostly applying the wipe on Poly, not really getting much progress on the table until today. I put in a full day out in the shop working on the router table. I cut out the hole for the cored, drilled a hole for the outside cored to come inside the cabinet, installed the router box, installed all the runners for the drawer slides (Pain in the neck), and finally got 3 drawers installed. Through all of that I managed to go on a date with my wife to Outback, we had plans so there was no way around that! lol HAPPY WIFE HAPPY LIFE!!


Awesome! Okay, now you can use the tools to make your drawers!!!

Make sure you take the time to watch Perry's videos on everything (several times over) and to work hard to shim up everything properly. It's not a guarantee that the fence will setup perfectly perpendicular to the table top and that WILL affect the quality of your joinery.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> My INCRA Wheel Kit and Shop Fox 13" full extension drawer slides came in Thursday so I dabbled in the shop installing the kit. I had to return the drawer slides because I think they were to short, so I went up to my lumberyard Friday to pick up some 16" Ferrari Slides for $5.82 pair, considering I paid $9.40 a pair for the 13" ones I think it ended up working out in the long run.
> 
> Well I've been working here and there throughout the last week mostly applying the wipe on Poly, not really getting much progress on the table until today. I put in a full day out in the shop working on the router table. I cut out the hole for the cored, drilled a hole for the outside cored to come inside the cabinet, installed the router box, installed all the runners for the drawer slides (Pain in the neck), and finally got 3 drawers installed. Through all of that I managed to go on a date with my wife to Outback, we had plans so there was no way around that! lol HAPPY WIFE HAPPY LIFE!!


BTW, you still haven't paid as much on your table as I have my Bench Dog router extension wing. And when you count the Rockler Router Box I put around mine…well, building a table is very smart if you have the room to spare.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> My INCRA Wheel Kit and Shop Fox 13" full extension drawer slides came in Thursday so I dabbled in the shop installing the kit. I had to return the drawer slides because I think they were to short, so I went up to my lumberyard Friday to pick up some 16" Ferrari Slides for $5.82 pair, considering I paid $9.40 a pair for the 13" ones I think it ended up working out in the long run.
> 
> Well I've been working here and there throughout the last week mostly applying the wipe on Poly, not really getting much progress on the table until today. I put in a full day out in the shop working on the router table. I cut out the hole for the cored, drilled a hole for the outside cored to come inside the cabinet, installed the router box, installed all the runners for the drawer slides (Pain in the neck), and finally got 3 drawers installed. Through all of that I managed to go on a date with my wife to Outback, we had plans so there was no way around that! lol HAPPY WIFE HAPPY LIFE!!


One more thing. Always have some cheap wood on hand (not plywood) and be prepared to thickness and dimension proper front and back boards for all your joinery. In other words, if you make a box out of walnut, dimension your four walnut boards for the sides and two identical boards using cheaper stock. This is especially important for dovetails, since you'll get tear out without the sacrificial "sandwich" boards. You'll need at least one board for the centering procedure anyway.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> My INCRA Wheel Kit and Shop Fox 13" full extension drawer slides came in Thursday so I dabbled in the shop installing the kit. I had to return the drawer slides because I think they were to short, so I went up to my lumberyard Friday to pick up some 16" Ferrari Slides for $5.82 pair, considering I paid $9.40 a pair for the 13" ones I think it ended up working out in the long run.
> 
> Well I've been working here and there throughout the last week mostly applying the wipe on Poly, not really getting much progress on the table until today. I put in a full day out in the shop working on the router table. I cut out the hole for the cored, drilled a hole for the outside cored to come inside the cabinet, installed the router box, installed all the runners for the drawer slides (Pain in the neck), and finally got 3 drawers installed. Through all of that I managed to go on a date with my wife to Outback, we had plans so there was no way around that! lol HAPPY WIFE HAPPY LIFE!!


Lance,

If you keep on working on the router table, you're bound to get it finished pretty soon. Stellar job on the build, bud….It's coming together nicely. Aren't shop projects fun to build? My favorite things to make…..I don't know how those INCRA jigs work, and to tell the truth, I've never wanted one….Too complicated for an old dog….lol. I'll just stick with simple…....That's how I learned it…...


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> My INCRA Wheel Kit and Shop Fox 13" full extension drawer slides came in Thursday so I dabbled in the shop installing the kit. I had to return the drawer slides because I think they were to short, so I went up to my lumberyard Friday to pick up some 16" Ferrari Slides for $5.82 pair, considering I paid $9.40 a pair for the 13" ones I think it ended up working out in the long run.
> 
> Well I've been working here and there throughout the last week mostly applying the wipe on Poly, not really getting much progress on the table until today. I put in a full day out in the shop working on the router table. I cut out the hole for the cored, drilled a hole for the outside cored to come inside the cabinet, installed the router box, installed all the runners for the drawer slides (Pain in the neck), and finally got 3 drawers installed. Through all of that I managed to go on a date with my wife to Outback, we had plans so there was no way around that! lol HAPPY WIFE HAPPY LIFE!!


Thanks for the advise Sniper!! I'm learning all those things as I go, like the tear out on the rail and stile for example. I put another $40 bucks into it today, keeps on adding up, hopefully I don't need another can of poly.

Going to start staining tomorrow, should/might be finished tomorrow…. I doubt it though!!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> My INCRA Wheel Kit and Shop Fox 13" full extension drawer slides came in Thursday so I dabbled in the shop installing the kit. I had to return the drawer slides because I think they were to short, so I went up to my lumberyard Friday to pick up some 16" Ferrari Slides for $5.82 pair, considering I paid $9.40 a pair for the 13" ones I think it ended up working out in the long run.
> 
> Well I've been working here and there throughout the last week mostly applying the wipe on Poly, not really getting much progress on the table until today. I put in a full day out in the shop working on the router table. I cut out the hole for the cored, drilled a hole for the outside cored to come inside the cabinet, installed the router box, installed all the runners for the drawer slides (Pain in the neck), and finally got 3 drawers installed. Through all of that I managed to go on a date with my wife to Outback, we had plans so there was no way around that! lol HAPPY WIFE HAPPY LIFE!!


Rick, Thanks bud!

You know I haven't really used the INCRA like they demonstrated on YouTube, I really just use the Micro Adjust so far. Then again this is my very first woodworking project ever!! lol


----------



## laanguiano (Jun 15, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> My INCRA Wheel Kit and Shop Fox 13" full extension drawer slides came in Thursday so I dabbled in the shop installing the kit. I had to return the drawer slides because I think they were to short, so I went up to my lumberyard Friday to pick up some 16" Ferrari Slides for $5.82 pair, considering I paid $9.40 a pair for the 13" ones I think it ended up working out in the long run.
> 
> Well I've been working here and there throughout the last week mostly applying the wipe on Poly, not really getting much progress on the table until today. I put in a full day out in the shop working on the router table. I cut out the hole for the cored, drilled a hole for the outside cored to come inside the cabinet, installed the router box, installed all the runners for the drawer slides (Pain in the neck), and finally got 3 drawers installed. Through all of that I managed to go on a date with my wife to Outback, we had plans so there was no way around that! lol HAPPY WIFE HAPPY LIFE!!


So all the weight of the drawers is basically on the front and back face frame? Its not getting any support from the sides?

Have you loaded the drawers with much weight? How has it held up the past couple years? Any sagging or pulling?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> My INCRA Wheel Kit and Shop Fox 13" full extension drawer slides came in Thursday so I dabbled in the shop installing the kit. I had to return the drawer slides because I think they were to short, so I went up to my lumberyard Friday to pick up some 16" Ferrari Slides for $5.82 pair, considering I paid $9.40 a pair for the 13" ones I think it ended up working out in the long run.
> 
> Well I've been working here and there throughout the last week mostly applying the wipe on Poly, not really getting much progress on the table until today. I put in a full day out in the shop working on the router table. I cut out the hole for the cored, drilled a hole for the outside cored to come inside the cabinet, installed the router box, installed all the runners for the drawer slides (Pain in the neck), and finally got 3 drawers installed. Through all of that I managed to go on a date with my wife to Outback, we had plans so there was no way around that! lol HAPPY WIFE HAPPY LIFE!!


Correct, I've got a total of 4 Kreg Pocket hole screws plus glue in each supporting arm. It's held up great, I've got stuff in each drawer and they have held up perfect for the last 2 years. No sagging or pulling.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Router Table *

Almost another full day in the shop, took a couple hours to go shopping with the wife, ended up that I'm the one that bought something, I needed new dress shoes for work 

I don't remember everything I did today, shopping threw me off my game! lol Here's the pictures!!!!!

O Yeah, I do remember now, I waited for glue to dry all day!!!!



























Added the light just to show off the box, only temporary! lol It would look cool full time when you turned on the router.




























It didn't cut the cleanest hole but they'll work for me.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> Almost another full day in the shop, took a couple hours to go shopping with the wife, ended up that I'm the one that bought something, I needed new dress shoes for work
> 
> ...


Sorry for the BlackBerry Pics, fast and easy for the blogs.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> Almost another full day in the shop, took a couple hours to go shopping with the wife, ended up that I'm the one that bought something, I needed new dress shoes for work
> 
> ...


You could put that router table in your living room. Nice work.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> Almost another full day in the shop, took a couple hours to go shopping with the wife, ended up that I'm the one that bought something, I needed new dress shoes for work
> 
> ...


looks really nice to me. nice project


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> Almost another full day in the shop, took a couple hours to go shopping with the wife, ended up that I'm the one that bought something, I needed new dress shoes for work
> 
> ...


Lance,

Well bud, you're getting on the down-hill drag now. As I said in your last post, you've really shined on this project. Stellar job, my man. For your first project, you've done a super job. I remember my first project…it was a small bookcase made of pine and butt joints with a really crappy stain job..lol. That was some 25 years ago…I've come a long way baby, since then….I hope. Don't gdt caught watching the glue dry…..


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> Almost another full day in the shop, took a couple hours to go shopping with the wife, ended up that I'm the one that bought something, I needed new dress shoes for work
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> Almost another full day in the shop, took a couple hours to go shopping with the wife, ended up that I'm the one that bought something, I needed new dress shoes for work
> 
> ...


Very very nice router table .This should give you great service for years to come. Super Job


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Router Table *

So I finally finished the router cabinet today!!! About 50 man hours + later!

*P.S. I will never shop at HD again even if it's closer to my house*

I went there to pick up some simple drawer pulls, saw the ones I wanted, there was only one type, one tub of them, one display…. so I grabbed 5 of them. Later in the day I installed the first one fine, installed the second and put both drawers in, took a couple steps back to see what it looked like…........... *they were both different sizes!!!* 4 of them were 3" and that lone ranger was 3 1/2". I was a little mad to say the least!

This was the last project I do for awhile since it costed me a little more than I budgeted for and I will never start another until the 110V outlets are installed, having only one outlet was a pain in my back, literally!!

All I need is the 2 1/2" hose and I am 100% done!!

*Thanks for watching, look forward to the next project*


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> So I finally finished the router cabinet today!!! About 50 man hours + later!
> 
> ...


YEA…..... you did it…!!!!! Finally got 'er done. It looks super, bud, and a fantastic build. It looks better than store-bought…lol. I know you are glad to get that job finished. But you worked hard on it, and the hard work paid off….Stellar job, Lance. And on the one handle that was longer, don't worry about it. Noone would never have known if you hadn't told us…...lol. It didn't hurt the looks of the drawer, and no big deal…..At least they all match….. Once again, congrats on the build and finish…..Now take a rest, and get those wall plugs in, and you're good to go…....What's the next project? Get that new hose, and make some sawdust.


----------



## topherstrux (Jul 25, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> So I finally finished the router cabinet today!!! About 50 man hours + later!
> 
> ...


Sweet job bro. Looks like a show piece. I'm with you on HD. Not a big fan of their door hardware section. It's a mess. Get those outlets done so you can make some more beautiful pieces.


----------



## SnowFrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Router Table *
> 
> So I finally finished the router cabinet today!!! About 50 man hours + later!
> 
> ...


That is nice work. Looks like furniture.
I am impressed


----------

